# Windows XP English Language pack?



## Qendrimi (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello there

I got a PC that has German language installed. 

I do not understand anything, can I download and install *English Language Pack* for that *windows XP SP2* without total format?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you usually have to buy the english version of windows to get english

Windows PowerShell 1.0 English Language Installation Packages for Windows Server 2003 and for Windows XP


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You cannot change the default language of Windows once it is installed. You can add a second language but the default language will not change. You need to reinstall Windows with an English CD.


----------

